# Growing a beard (sort of)



## Leec (Sep 15, 2008)

I've always been cursed (or blessed) with next to no facial hair. But over the last year or two, it's started to become a bit more noticable in the goatee region. So, due to my girlfriend's constant requests to give growing a goatee or a van dyke. a try, I'm having a slight pop at it.
Because it looks so damn patchy, I've decided not to go for the moustache, just the chin part. But I've even cut that down, to just under the chin. I'm hoping to get something like Jason Newsted's beard in the Load days.

I've been taking pictures of it almost daily. It's been 5 days now, and it's only starting to be visible in camphone pictures lol. I'll post the pics up when I get home.

So, wish me luck, and here's to growing a beard 

EDIT:

Here's a pic of 5 days' progress. I'm sure most people can do this in a day, but I've had to concentrate really hard for 5 days straight to get this much. Day 1's pic was missing because, hard as it will be to believe, I know, there was even less to see.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck dude. I'm the same way, really patchy facial hair. I don't have to shave as often, but if I'm lazy I look like a high school kid trying his hardest to grow a goatee


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the opposite problem! I can't keep a smooth face for the life of me. A few months ago, I finally gave up shaving since it's a huge pain in the ass for me, and razors get expensive. Now I just try to keep this woolly mess on my face trimmed and clean.


----------



## Crucified (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Leec (Sep 15, 2008)

You need to start listening to Zappa whilst shaving with weasels, dude.



Crucified said:


>



Says the hairiest man on the planet. It's just so you can laugh at how much estrogen I produce.


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2008)

Leec said:


> It's just so you can laugh at how much estrogen I produce.


----------



## arktan (Sep 15, 2008)

Randy said:


>


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 15, 2008)

I would suggest letting it grow for a while, than shave it down, than start over. The more you let it grow the thicker it will get.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 15, 2008)

I've debated growing a beard for awhile now, but I can never make it past the week without shaving bit.. when you get insanely itchy about the face and it is just uncomfortable as all hell


----------



## MrJack (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been trying to grow a beard too. Though I'm probably gonna have a bald spot on my chin due to the scar. So until I grow get a proper beard that covers that spot, it's gonna look like shit. My brother's beard grows really fast which I envy.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a small scar on my chin too, it looks like a little y-shape 

I've had a chin beard before and it covers it perfectly, which is handy. But I've never tried growing a full beard. Maybe one day! hehe.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 15, 2008)

Leec said:


> You need to start listening to Zappa whilst shaving with weasels, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the hairiest man on the planet. It's just so you can laugh at how much estrogen I produce.


 having a good balance is a good thing  not too much of a belly for j000 lol


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got thick ass burns, but hair ceases to grow anywhere else on my face.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Sep 15, 2008)

You've gotta have relatively clear skin, too. I've got some acne (not like pizza face, but I'm 16, come on!) and my facial hair seems to avoid those areas so if I let it grow, I get this hairy map of the Greek Isles on my face XD


----------



## Leec (Sep 15, 2008)

A picture for people to laugh at one first post.


----------



## klutvott (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have very much facial hair either. I'm actually trying to grow a beard right now. Just stopped shaving some weeks ago(don't know how many) and i have 2cm now and three spots under my chin with NOTHING! One of my female friends said it made me look very handsome and told me not to shave. I will never ever shave again.


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2008)

i havent shaved in a week, i think im at around where you are lol. only i shaved my neck this morning and the stache, and am pretty much rocking the barely-there fullface .

it may go on wednesday.. it may not. been kinda itchy today.

gotta love body hair eh...


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2008)

I can grow a full beard in a week or less


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2008)

and I only need to shave once a week


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> I can grow a full beard in a week or less



amen, i have to wear bright colors as not to get mistaken for a yeti and shot


----------



## Blexican (Sep 15, 2008)

Workin' on one of these, lee?


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2008)

Blexican said:


> Workin' on one of these, lee?



I normally wear that with the chin short.


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2008)

damn it blex, we cant be twins if you're rockin that!


----------



## Leec (Sep 15, 2008)

Blexican said:


> Workin' on one of these, lee?



lol Dude, that's exactly what I want! I guess I have to just come flat out with it, huh? Ok, I admit:

I WANT TO BE BLEX! There, I said it.



Jason, that pretty much makes you a king.


----------



## Harry (Sep 16, 2008)

I started shaving when I was 12 and by 14, I could easily grow something decent on the upper lip.
By 16, I could easily grow a full beard. At the time only about 5 other dudes in my school at that age could grow one, so I was one of those uncommon early beard growing dudes.

Below is my beard I had going a while ago, maybe a few months back. I since shaved, and grew it back, now it's thicker than that.
For this wondering, I'm 1/4 Spanish/1/4 Filipino and 1/2 Anglo/Australian, hence my skin color.

That pimple is pretty epic


----------



## Leec (Dec 8, 2008)

After shaving it off twice, I've stuck with it and ended up with what is, for me, a lion's mane on my chin 
I can even twirl it for my own amusement/comfort!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 8, 2008)

Leec said:


> After shaving it off twice, I've stuck with it and ended up with what is, for me, a lion's mane on my chin
> I can even twirl it for my own amusement/comfort!



This pic is terrifying. 

I, myself, have the fabulous faculty of a neck-beard. 

My facial hair conveniently avoids my face and directs itself mostly to my below my chin to around my Adam's apple.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got a goatee going that's kind of long. 










And one of my guitarists and my drummer have full beards, they were going to go without shaving for as long as possible and grow big dirty beards, but the guitarist caved and trimmed his


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 8, 2008)

I have all over beard, neck, face, everywhere..it sucks. I'm irish, scottish and polish so I have everything, but on the plus side my beard is very red.

behold! the Egyptian shadow beard of doom!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 8, 2008)

heres mine a year or so ago. my braided goatee went to my stomach before i cut it off for my current job.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2008)

looks good man. I used to have mine that long but I don't like it that long.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2008)

that was mine on election day


----------



## Harry (Dec 9, 2008)

I grew my first proper beard when I was 16 and when I was 17, I grew a beard for over 6 months, and no one at school could come even 1/50th of the way to the size of my beard

The thing that sucked the most, is my name is Harry, and usually people with that name get called Hairy Harry. And getting so much hair early on made people more justified in calling me that


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 9, 2008)

dude, I turned 18 last week and I get like 3 or 4 black hairs at the most, although when I go into puberty I'll definitely grow a goatee


----------



## JBroll (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, so Leec had to concentrate to grow a beard and CrushingAnvil is a prepubescent 18-year-old... has the UK been rationing out testicles a little thin?

Jeff


----------



## MikeH (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine's starting! I have semi-thick mutton chops, but the 'stache area seems to be lacking a bit and my chin hair is blonde, compared to the rest which is black.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 9, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Okay, so Leec had to concentrate to grow a beard and CrushingAnvil is a prepubescent 18-year-old... has the UK been rationing out testicles a little thin?
> 
> Jeff


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 9, 2008)

i've had a full beard for almost 2 years now and I had a nightmare last night that I was hanging out with this chick I'm into and my beard was REALLY patch and gross and i was so embarrassed. I woke up and kinda freaked out... i don't know what i'd do without a beard.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 9, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Okay, so Leec had to concentrate to grow a beard and CrushingAnvil is a prepubescent 18-year-old... has the UK been rationing out testicles a little thin?
> 
> Jeff



 Nope. There was a kid in my class who had a full-on beard at like 15. It was ridiculous. Needless to say he was bald by the time he was 21, so it serves him right! (Yes, there is a link).

I, on the other hand, am 24, and still can only just grow a fluffy patchy quilt across my neck and cheeks. When i'm clean shaven it feels like manly stubble, and looks like it too, but when i start to grow it it goes all soft and fuzzy  Quite annoying!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 9, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that was mine on election day



Thats fucking epic.



Leec said:


> After shaving it off twice, I've stuck with it and ended up with what is, for me, a lion's mane on my chin
> I can even twirl it for my own amusement/comfort!



No offense dude, but it really doesn't suit you. It looks to skraggly and 15-year old ish. I'd hang fire until you can grow a decent one all over, because it isn't a good look for you.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I've got a goatee going that's kind of long.



You look almost exactly like Peter Iwers in that picture. 

EDIT:


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 9, 2008)

Randy said:


> You look almost exactly like Peter Iwers in that picture.



Neat


----------



## Blind Faith (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a friend growing a full beard when he was 11 it was nuts!


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> No offense dude, but it really doesn't suit you. It looks to skraggly and 15-year old ish. I'd hang fire until you can grow a decent one all over, because it isn't a good look for you.



I think it looks alright 

If it was like mine however, then yes, it would look like a 15-year old trying to grow one. because that's what I look like, at 24.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 9, 2008)

When I don't shave every 3 days I look like Wolverine 
I have a really strong beard growth but's it's not very dense. Just a lot on the chin and the cheeks with a hairless gap in between ^^
The funny thing is: it has not always been like that, my beard grows much stronger since last month (my testosterone-level's gotta be pretty high atm or something...) especially on the cheeks (I've always had a goatee). So maybe your beard will start to grow stronger in time


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 9, 2008)

My dad's an arse when it comes to tellin me I look stupid, particularly with facial hair 

He's always like "cut that fuckin bumfluff off, you look like a hippy. Wait until you can grow a proper beard for fucks sake!"

On the other hand, he does inform me that the more you shave the thicker it grows back  So there's hope for me yet


----------



## Leec (Dec 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> No offense dude, but it really doesn't suit you. It looks to skraggly and 15-year old ish. I'd hang fire until you can grow a decent one all over, because it isn't a good look for you.



"Homey, you ice-cold, homey"

</Big Smoke>

None taken at all, dude.  I can completely see what you're saying, and that was my concern before giving it a go for the first time. I simply thought "fuck it. If I don't like it, I can get rid of it", and so far I quite like having it. 
In its defence, I had tried twirling little bits for comic effect. And it's a little like the VK finish; it doesn't photograph too well. 

The fact that Mattayus digs it is just the icing on the cake, though. That dude is like a walking continent of common sense!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm one of the guys that has trouble keeping it shaved enough when employed. I  my beard.


----------



## Variant (Dec 10, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> My dad's an arse when it comes to tellin me I look stupid, particularly with facial hair
> 
> He's always like "cut that fuckin bumfluff off, you look like a hippy. Wait until you can grow a proper beard for fucks sake!"
> 
> On the other hand, he does inform me that the more you shave the thicker it grows back  So there's hope for me yet



 Ask him why he desires so badly to look like a prepubescent boy, men can grow facial hair ladies can't!  That's usually what I throw back at geezers and douchefags that hassle me about my long hair, "If I wanted to look like a girl I'd shave my face clean!" 

In any case, I stopped shaving about a month and a half after quitting my last job (and its been growing since then, I'm almost 5 months unemployed now ) and it's filling in pretty good. I'll have to snap a pic to show progress and contribute to the thread.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)

If he wants to look like a prepubescent boy, let it be.


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm working on gettin' my goatee back out. I had it about 8 months ago, then completely shaved my head down and goatee off.

Same thing with the hair, 'cept this time I brought in a picture of short haired Petrucci and said I wanted it that length

Mattayus : Don't worry man, my dad calls my goatee a "pot scrubber"


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 12, 2008)

yay, men who like beards!


----------



## march (Dec 13, 2008)

noobs


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 14, 2008)

^ My beard grows in a very, _*VERY*_ similar fashion.


THE HORROR!!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 14, 2008)

A ginger beard. It does not get any awesomer than that, people!

Anywho, I have some pretty hefty growth myself, and as a result I've finally given the full beard a go. The 'stache and chin regions are still a bit lighter than the cheeks, but I'm informed from various sources (ie. female friends) that it looks really good, and I actually look like a grownup now 

I am at two weeks growth now, and it's around 5-7 mm.


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 14, 2008)

Loomer said:


> I am at two weeks growth now, and it's around 5-7 mm.



You measure it? Dude, that's hardcore


----------



## Loomer (Dec 14, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> You measure it? Dude, that's hardcore



It's an estimate, I didn't bring out any rulers or anything.

Yet...


----------



## Variant (Dec 14, 2008)

*Here's my Petruccibeard in progress:*


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Jesus.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 15, 2008)

Most recent photo I know of, courtesy of a professor...

Jeff


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 16, 2008)

What's this? A competition to see who has the longest/best beard. Who said men weren't vain? lol


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 16, 2008)

Variant said:


> *Here's my Petruccibeard in progress:*



You're beautiful! I must... draw you!


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> You're beautiful! I must... draw you!


 
Imagine seeing that picture on the front cover of Rocksound.......


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn you and your connectors Variant! I've got like the actual chin part down (kind of looks like the Rebel Alliance symbol) and a stache if I get lazy but those sides are missing


----------

